# Coast Guard flight paramedic provides higher level of care in Alaska



## Kavsuvb (Jun 26, 2017)

Here's an example of the USCG's work in Alaska and being able to work as a Flight Medic for Air Station Kodiak, Alaska


----------



## EpiEMS (Jun 26, 2017)

Interesting stuff - didn't realize USCG staffed some paramedics in aircraft. Seems like this is just an AK practice, though? I was under the impression that the Rescue Swimmers were EMTs, full stop?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jun 26, 2017)

One of the stations in AK (I forget which one) staffs with a physician.

Or did, when I used to live there.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 26, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Rescue Swimmers were EMTs



I believe this video isn't about rescue swimmers, but sounds more like a SAR operation thats a pilot program(?) in Alaska. Or maybe she's not a rescue swimmer but flies along with them on ops to provide a higher level of care?


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 26, 2017)

She's not. She's a paramedic who does clinic, and goes out on SAR's. No rappelling for the paramedics, strictly medical care. It looks like a cush gig though. There used to be a show on TWC of all channels that touched on this. They staffed with paramedics when needed, or available. I'm sure the OP can elaborate, though.

That said, I would have rather been a rescue swimmer in the Bering Sea. That there seems like a whole lotta fun.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 26, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> She's not. She's a paramedic who does clinic, and goes out on SAR's. No rappelling for the paramedics, strictly medical care. It looks like a cush gig though. There used to be a show on TWC of all channels that touched on this. They staffed with paramedics when needed, or available. I'm sure the OP can elaborate, though.



Probably shouldn't have typed my reply when the video was playing. This above was my impression. 



VentMonkey said:


> That said, I would have rather been a rescue swimmer in the Bering Sea. That there seems like a whole lotta fun.



Jumping into 20+ swells in the freezing *** open ocean... sounds like a good time.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jun 26, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I believe this video isn't about rescue swimmers, but sounds more like a SAR operation thats a pilot program(?) in Alaska. Or maybe she's not a rescue swimmer but flies along with them on ops to provide a higher level of care?



Yes, agreed - I think the latter is the case, that's my supposition anyway.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 26, 2017)

Id do it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 26, 2017)

Looks like one of the best damn jobs you could ask for, but you stick me on any mountain and I am happy.


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 26, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Looks like one of the best damn jobs you could ask for, but you stick me on any mountain and I am happy.



I would love a job at Travis County Starflight. We joke about throwing a winch on the helicopter since we are one of the last bases in the region to still have a BK117, perfect for SAR but it will never happen.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 26, 2017)

Chase said:


> we are one of the last bases in the region to still have a BK117, perfect for SAR but it will never happen.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 26, 2017)

Chase said:


> I would love a job at Travis County Starflight. We joke about throwing a winch on the helicopter since we are one of the last bases in the region to still have a BK117, perfect for SAR but it will never happen.


Why not? Someone has to be able to drag those Southern Illinois rednecks out of the tricky spots.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 26, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Looks like one of the best damn jobs you could ask for, but you stick me on any mountain and I am happy.



I would do some sort of remote area SAR in a freaking heartbeat.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 26, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I would do some sort of remote area SAR in a freaking heartbeat.


Get paid to be a educated redneck? Damn right.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 26, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Get paid to be a educated redneck? Damn right.



My man.


----------



## Bullets (Jun 27, 2017)

Arent there only like 500 paramedics on the AK registry in its history? I recall AK having a weird set up with their certification levels. Its not surprising that CG would put medics up there, they are probably the highest level of care for hundreds of miles


----------



## akflightmedic (Jun 27, 2017)

Bullets said:


> Arent there only like 500 paramedics on the AK registry in its history? I recall AK having a weird set up with their certification levels. Its not surprising that CG would put medics up there, they are probably the highest level of care for hundreds of miles



Well....My AK # is 504 and that was issued in 2004....so I think your claim is a bit outdated. But yes, we were it for 1000s of miles.

Yes there are way too many levels of care in AK.
ETT, EMT I, EMT II and EMT III were also certified by the state EMS. MICP (Paramedic) is licensed by State Medical Board. So in a nutshell, they have 5 levels of EMS Provider....and many places get away with the "pseudo-medic" the EMT III as they are cheaper and can do ACLS.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jun 27, 2017)

@akflightmedic They added AEMT, too, in 2015.


----------



## Kavsuvb (Jun 27, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> She's not. She's a paramedic who does clinic, and goes out on SAR's. No rappelling for the paramedics, strictly medical care. It looks like a cush gig though. There used to be a show on TWC of all channels that touched on this. They staffed with paramedics when needed, or available. I'm sure the OP can elaborate, though.
> 
> That said, I would have rather been a rescue swimmer in the Bering Sea. That there seems like a whole lotta fun.



In Alaska, the US Coast Guard, along with the Alaska Air National Guard's 176th wing provide Search and rescue and Emergency Medical care in Alaska. In the US Coast Guard, Emergency medical care is done by the Aircrews on the MH-60T Jayhawk Helicopter. They are staffed with two pilots, a Flight Mech and an AST, which stands for Aviation Survival tech, who is trained as a rescue Swimmer and a NREMT. The Coast Guard has PHS medical officers and their own Health specialist, which is your Corpsman, who will sometimes fly on Emergency medical missions, that would ground a civilian flight team. On Medical Missions in the USCG, they sometimes fly with 2 pilot, Flight Mech, AST and HS team, although sometimes a PHS doctor will fly along depending on the medical care needed on the flight. 

Here's an example of what a USCG HS dose





Here's what it's like to be a USCG rescue Swimmer


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 27, 2017)

@Kavsuvb trust me, I looked into it...about 10 years, and one back surgery ago. I'm pretty set with what I have. Thanks for sharing.

 Again, if any younger (and physically fit) providers that are on the forum thinks it's something worth their time, I too would highly recommend doing some digging, and/ or networking. Apparently we have a reliable source on here.


----------



## Kavsuvb (Jun 27, 2017)

Here's an example of what life is like working in the USCG in Alaska


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 27, 2017)

_That's_ the show I was referring to. Also, it really does seem like an invaluable commodity to this part of the world. Truly, a much needed service.


----------



## Kavsuvb (Jun 27, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> @Kavsuvb trust me, I looked into it...about 10 years, and one back surgery ago. I'm pretty set with what I have. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Again, if any younger (and physically fit) providers that are on the forum thinks it's something worth their time, I too would highly recommend doing some digging, and/ or networking. Apparently we have a reliable source on here.



I'm in the US Coast Guard Auxiliary and we do have EMS people as well. Here's one program we have called the Auxilary Medical program
http://live.cgaux.org/?p=5495


----------



## CGMedic16 (Jun 27, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Interesting stuff - didn't realize USCG staffed some paramedics in aircraft. Seems like this is just an AK practice, though? I was under the impression that the Rescue Swimmers were EMTs, full stop?



I'm active duty Coast Guard stationed at the Training Center in CA... And I am a Paramedic (i work part time on the outside in a 911 system) however the Coast Guard didnt give me my Paramedic.  I earned it on my own time/dime....
We do not staff "Flight Medics" regularly in our aircraft in fact this young lady featured above is filling a rare position its more like a collateral duty,  its not a requirement.  95 percent of our aircraft is staffed by Rescue Swimmers who are Nationally Registered EMTs.  Yes there is a rare exception that some of them went out and obtained their P card. 
They have disbanned the programs to all but a couple of air stations that staff Aviation Medevac Specialists (Corpsman that fly) Sitka and Kodiak. I was stationed in Kodiak on a ship back in 2011 to 2014.... And the program pretty much was fizzling out..struggling to stay alive. It seems it has some new life to it now that this young lady and her fellow AMSs are giving it life again,  and probably stand some pretty harsh duty rotations due to the lack of personnel to fatten the duty rotation. I'm glad to see a legitimate experienced  (came into the CG with rhe experience) Paramedic is up there.


----------



## Weeooh (Jul 1, 2017)

Confession time...  I've always wanted to be a Coastie.  I became a wife and mom early on in life, and it just want in the cards.  Now at almost 37, I am looking into the Coast Guard Auxiliary.  I wouldn't mind volunteering in any capacity that they'd let me.  I hope they need EMT's or Paramedics because that would be so cool to go out on those CG boats and help save people out on the water.


----------



## Kavsuvb (Dec 16, 2018)

Weeooh said:


> Confession time...  I've always wanted to be a Coastie.  I became a wife and mom early on in life, and it just want in the cards.  Now at almost 37, I am looking into the Coast Guard Auxiliary.  I wouldn't mind volunteering in any capacity that they'd let me.  I hope they need EMT's or Paramedics because that would be so cool to go out on those CG boats and help save people out on the water.


Your always welcome to join. We always need EMS to staff Boat crews and even on cutters


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 16, 2018)

Kavsuvb said:


> Your always welcome to join. We always need EMS to staff Boat crews and even on cutters


Aren’t you like not really in the Coast Guard?


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 16, 2018)

The Auxiliary is NOT allowed to provide EMS care unless they are part of an AD Boat Crew, nor are AUX medical personnel allowed to work outside of a Health Services Clinic, they are only authorized to do clinic tasks, not emergency medicine.

The Auxiliary are restricted by regulations. This poster is making statements way outside the organization. She is actually in violation of Regs for what she has been posting.


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 24, 2018)

Ahhhh....Alaska, Fixed Wing, Rotor Wing, and Boat....I miss those days.

I am in the red survival suit...

http://www.sitnews.us/0505news/053105/053105_training.html


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 24, 2018)

akflightmedic said:


> Ahhhh....Alaska, Fixed Wing, Rotor Wing, and Boat....I miss those days.
> 
> I am in the red survival suit...
> 
> http://www.sitnews.us/0505news/053105/053105_training.html


Oh yeah I see you!  The red one in the water right?


----------



## Kavsuvb (Dec 26, 2018)

CCCSD said:


> The Auxiliary is NOT allowed to provide EMS care unless they are part of an AD Boat Crew, nor are AUX medical personnel allowed to work outside of a Health Services Clinic, they are only authorized to do clinic tasks, not emergency medicine.
> 
> The Auxiliary are restricted by regulations. This poster is making statements way outside the organization. She is actually in violation of Regs for what she has been posting.



Actually you're wrong here because as an Auxiliarist, we are allowed to do everything except for Law Enforcement and Military. Although we do have one Auxiliarist who as deployed to a combat zone in Bahrain. As for Auxiliarist using their EMT & Paramedic skills, it's allowed at Small boat stations and cutters. 

This is the details;
Auxiliary EMS Participation:
Auxiliary certified and licensed First Responders and EMTs/Paramedics may be eligible to participate in the following medical support areas:
CG Clinic as "medical assistants" as described in COMDTINST 6010.2 (series) and the CG Medical Manual - this is at the discretion of local CG Clinic Manager and Senior Medical Officer.

Assist at Small Boat Station's as SAR Boat Crew at the EMT-1 level if the local command authorizes participation.Perform Advanced First Aid, CPR and use Automatic Electronic Defibrillators (AED) on Auxiliary Patrols in emergency situations if currently certified at the EMT-1 level or above.

Instruct courses in First Aid, CPR, AED use to CG and Auxiliary units - if a certified Instructor, Auxiliary Instructor qualified, and approved by the local unit command.
http://wow.uscgaux.info/content.php?unit=H-DEPT&category=auxiliary-health-services

As long as your AUX Boat crew, Coxswain and PWC operator qualified, you can work with a local Coast Guard station and use your EMT skills. I know a Few Auxiliarist EMT's in the East coast who are Boat crew qualified and work with the Active duty/reserve boat crews at Stations and Sectors. Some even have the opportunity to deploy and teach on the USCGC Barque Eagle.

Also being an Auxiliarist with the US Coast Guard, curtain Auxiliarist who have Language skills can be called up by the USCG or USN for Language Interpreter and I know a few auxiliarist who are language Interpreters who have deployed overseas with the US Navy and US Coast Guard. 
Here's details on the US Coast Guard Auxiliary Interpreter Corps. http://icdept.cgaux.org/


----------



## Kavsuvb (Dec 26, 2018)

akflightmedic said:


> Ahhhh....Alaska, Fixed Wing, Rotor Wing, and Boat....I miss those days.
> 
> I am in the red survival suit...
> 
> http://www.sitnews.us/0505news/053105/053105_training.html



We do that too


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 26, 2018)

I’m MORE than aware what an Aux can and more importantly, CANNOT do. You can play EMT. You can’t work as a Paramedic. The “Medical Assistant” position is just that: an MA, not anything else.
The Aux is severely restricted in what it’s members do. You make it sound like you are a CG member, you are a VOLUNTEER, who assists as a volunteer, and while some Stations may work with you all, there are some that dont, and won’t. I’ve been on the Gold Side and the Silver Side, you are also proscribed from volunteering at any Tactical Units. Your Aux Terp is NOT harms way. At all.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 12, 2019)

akflightmedic said:


> Ahhhh....Alaska, Fixed Wing, Rotor Wing, and Boat....I miss those days.
> 
> I am in the red survival suit...
> 
> http://www.sitnews.us/0505news/053105/053105_training.html


Like a boss! Great pictures!


----------



## Virgil (Feb 4, 2019)

Reading a book about the 212th up there.

 I'm interested in who is tasked first, the CG or the PJ's. I'm sure it's all mission relative and inter-agency coordination but would be fascinating to read about.


----------

